
Ask HN: Good topics for undergrad thesis related to GPU Programming - skywalker212
I am in the final semester of my college and I am looking for a topic for my undergraduate thesis, it must be related to GPU Programming cause I want to explore that area. I would like to work on a problem that involves Image Processing. I have looked at several research papers but I would like to work on something which is untouched.
======
wizzerking
Might I suggest parallelization of an algorithm never mind , already available
for median filter. Since OpenCV is available I can not think of a single
algorithm that is not adapted for GPU. Stitching is now performed in real time
by using GPU Hough transforms for circles and rectangles is done already so
sorry for the rambling, but I can't think of anything i use that has not been
implemented on the GPU

------
nikonyrh
>I have looked at several research papers but I would like to work on
something which is untouched.

Well this seens quite tricky given the amount of investments on this field.
Does an undergraduate thesis require you to come up with fresh results, or is
just an overview enough?

~~~
skywalker212
an overview is enough but I have looked up on the internet and can't come up
with anything on my own.

